# Azon dtg



## boneng (Sep 25, 2011)

We are planning to buy AZON TEXPRO DTG printer. Does anyone knows something about this machine? information from you would be highly appreciated..thanks in advance..


----------



## avantis (Jun 20, 2007)

Hello,

I have TexPro.
If you need any help do not hesitate to ask.

Regards

Dino


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Jessup supply (one oldest suppiler. 2nd generation) in New Jersey used to be a Exclusive dealer for Azon in USA. Now no one is. Jessup is the company who back boned Viper Pretreat machine along with Brian W.
At this SGIA show he said to me "Peter do you know anybody who will buy cheap dtg? I have few and I will give best price". If anyone needs one contact him. He drop the ball and concentrate on pretreatment machine only. He said "I should call you". I said "It would not happen even though you called" and we laughed. Jay is one of my best friends.


----------

